# Meaning Of The Shabad In This Video



## sandeep17oct (Feb 8, 2014)

Can anybody elaborate the meaning of the shabad in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyQ3tLpwVgM


----------



## aristotle (Feb 9, 2014)

This Shabad is authored by Bhagat Kabir and appears under Basant Raag on Ang 1193 of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj. You would notice that this Shabad is quite commonly recited by Ragis during the season of Basant.

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1193&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=2&p=0&fb=0&k=1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 9, 2014)

aristotle said:


> This Shabad is authored by Bhagat Kabir and appears under Basant Raag on Ang 1193 of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj. You would notice that this Shabad is quite commonly recited by Ragis during the season of Basant.
> 
> http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1193&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=2&p=0&fb=0&k=1




MAULLA is the affectionate word for HIM..the CREATOR..he is maulla and his Creation is Maullee dhartee..mauliah Akaash...Kabir Ji is enjoying the beauty of His Creation...Mulsims frequently say..MEREH MAULLAH...to address HIM...


----------



## aristotle (Feb 9, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> MAULLA is the affectionate word for HIM..the CREATOR..he is maulla and his Creation is Maullee dhartee..mauliah Akaash...Kabir Ji is enjoying the beauty of His Creation...Mulsims frequently say..MEREH MAULLAH...to address HIM...



The Islamic word _Maula_ stand for 'protector' or 'the one in whom authority is vested'. While for the same word as it occurs in this Shabad as an action word of Indic language origin, Professor Sahib Singh and Manmohan Singh derive the meaning of 'in bloom' or 'blossoming' which appears to be more appropriate than the Islamic/Arabic meaning.


----------



## sandeep17oct (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks all...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 9, 2014)

aristotle said:


> The Islamic word _Maula_ stand for 'protector' or 'the one in whom authority is vested'. While for the same word as it occurs in this Shabad as an action word of Indic language origin, Professor Sahib Singh and Manmohan Singh derive the meaning of 'in bloom' or 'blossoming' which appears to be more appropriate than the Islamic/Arabic meaning.




Haan Ji,

This word occurs 11 times in SGGS...

 			1. Ang 24 Line 7 Sri Raag: Guru Nanak Dev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਸੋਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗੁ ਮਉਲਿਆ ਹਰਿਆ ਕੀਆ ਸੰਸਾਰੋ ॥
 			Soee Moulaa Jin Jag Mouliaa Hariaa Keeaa Sansaaro ||
 			सोई मउला जिनि जगु मउलिआ हरिआ कीआ संसारो ॥
 			He is the Master who has made the world bloom; He makes the Universe blossom forth, fresh and green.

 		 		 			2. Ang 384 Line 16 Raag Asa: Guru Arjan Dev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਬਾਹਰਿ ਸੂਤੁ ਸਗਲ ਸਿਉ ਮਉਲਾ ॥
 			Baahar Sooth Sagal Sio Moulaa ||
 			बाहरि सूतु सगल सिउ मउला ॥
 			Outwardly, I am on good terms with all;

 		 		 			3. Ang 496 Line 8 Raag Goojree: Guru Arjan Dev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਉਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਲਪਟਾਇਓ ਜਿਉ ਬੂੰਦਹਿ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕੁ ਮਉਲਾ ॥੪॥੩॥੪॥
 			Naanak Dhaas Oun Sang Lapattaaeiou Jio Boondhehi Chaathrik Moulaa ||4||3||4||
 			नानक दासु उन संगि लपटाइओ जिउ बूंदहि चात्रिकु मउला ॥४॥३॥४॥
 			Says servant Nanak, attach your mind to them, and blossom forth like the song-bird, upon finding the rain-drop. ||4||3||4||

 		 		 			4. Ang 897 Line 3 Raag Raamkali: Guru Arjan Dev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨ ਮਉਲਾ ਤੂਹੀ ਏਕ ॥
 			Miharavaan Moulaa Thoohee Eaek ||
 			मिहरवान मउला तूही एक ॥
 			You are the One and only merciful Master,

 		 		 			5. Ang 964 Line 16 Raag Raamkali: Guru Arjan Dev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਸੋਇ ਸੁਣੰਦੜੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਮਉਲਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੰਦੜੀ ਲਾਲੀ ॥
 			Soe Sunandharree Maeraa Than Man Moulaa Naam Japandharree Laalee ||
 			सोइ सुणंदड़ी मेरा तनु मनु मउला नामु जपंदड़ी लाली ॥
 			Hearing of You, my body and mind have blossomed forth; chanting the Naam, the Name of the Lord, I am flushed with life.

 		 		 			6. Ang 1020 Line 6 Raag Maaroo: Guru Arjan Dev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਮਉਲਾ ਖੇਲ ਕਰੇ ਸਭਿ ਆਪੇ ॥
 			Moulaa Khael Karae Sabh Aapae ||
 			मउला खेल करे सभि आपे ॥
 			The Lord Himself stages all this drama.

 		 		 			7. Ang 1083 Line 15 Raag Maaroo: Guru Arjan Dev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਦੇਹ ਮਸੀਤਿ ਮਨੁ ਮਉਲਾਣਾ ਕਲਮ ਖੁਦਾਈ ਪਾਕੁ ਖਰਾ ॥੨॥
 			Dhaeh Maseeth Man Moulaanaa Kalam Khudhaaee Paak Kharaa ||2||
 			देह मसीति मनु मउलाणा कलम खुदाई पाकु खरा ॥२॥
 			Let your body be the mosque, and your mind the priest. Let true purity be God's Word for you. ||2||

 		 		 			8. Ang 1084 Line 2 Raag Maaroo: Guru Arjan Dev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਖਾਲਕੁ ਯਾਦਿ ਦਿਲੈ ਮਹਿ ਮਉਲਾ ॥
 			Khaalak Yaadh Dhilai Mehi Moulaa ||
 			खालकु यादि दिलै महि मउला ॥
 			The Creator within your heart.

 		 		 			9. Ang 1167 Line 16 Raag Bhaira-o: Bhagat Namdev
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਦੇਹੀ ਮਹਜਿਦਿ ਮਨੁ ਮਉਲਾਨਾ ਸਹਜ ਨਿਵਾਜ ਗੁਜਾਰੈ ॥
 			Dhaehee Mehajidh Man Moulaanaa Sehaj Nivaaj Gujaarai ||
 			देही महजिदि मनु मउलाना सहज निवाज गुजारै ॥
 			The human body is the mosque, and the mind is the priest, who peacefully leads the prayer.

 		 		 			10. Ang 1315 Line 12 Raag Kaanrhaa: Guru Ram Das
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਹਰਿ ਊਤਮੁ ਹਰਿਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਮਉਲਾ ॥
 			Har Ootham Hariaa Naam Hai Har Purakh Niranjan Moulaa ||
 			हरि ऊतमु हरिआ नामु है हरि पुरखु निरंजनु मउला ॥
 			The Lord's Sublime Name is energizing and rejuvenating. The Immaculate Lord, the Primal Being, blossoms forth.

 		 		 			11. Ang 1315 Line 14 Raag Kaanrhaa: Guru Ram Das
    or Go to Shabad
 			ਸਭਿ ਗਾਵਹੁ ਗੁਣ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਹਰੇ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਹਰੇ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਹਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਤ ਗੁਣੀ ਸਮਉਲਾ ॥੬॥
 			Sabh Gaavahu Gun Govindh Harae Govindh Harae Govindh Harae Gun Gaavath Gunee Samoulaa ||6||
 			सभि गावहु गुण गोविंद हरे गोविंद हरे गोविंद हरे गुण गावत गुणी समउला ॥६॥
 			Let everyone sing the Praise of the Lord of the  Universe, the Lord, the Lord of the Universe, the Lord, the Lord of the  Universe; singing the Praise of the Lord, one is absorbed in His  Glorious Virtues. ||6||




Mahan Kosh:     

 				ਮਉਲਾ - maulā - मउला
 				ਵਿ- ਪ੍ਰਭੁੱਲਿਤ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ, ਜਿਸ ਦ੍ਵਾਰਾ  ਮਉਲਣਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ. ਦੇਖੋ, ਮਉਲਣਾ. "ਸੋਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗੁ ਮਉਲਿਆ." (ਸ੍ਰੀ ਮਃ ੧) ੨.  ਪ੍ਰਫੁੱਲਿਤ. ਆਨੰਦ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼. "ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਮਉਲਾ." (ਵਾਰ ਰਾਮ ੨. ਮਃ ੫) "ਜਿਉ ਬੂੰਦਹਿ  ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ ਮਉਲਾ." (ਗੂਜ ਮਃ ੫) ੩. ਅ਼. [موَلا] ਅਥਵਾ [موَلےٰ] ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ- ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕਰਨ  ਵਾਲਾ (ਮੁਕ੍ਤਿਦਾਤਾ) ਕਰਤਾਰ. "ਮਉਲਾ ਖੇਲ ਕਰੇ ਸਭਿ ਆਪੇ." (ਮਾਰੂ ਅੰਜੁਲੀ ਮਃ ੫) ੪.  ਉਹ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ, ਜੋ ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ੫. ਮਾਲਿਕ. ਸ੍ਵਾਮੀ। ੬. ਅਦਾਲਤੀ। ੭. ਪੰਜਾਬੀ  ਵਿੱਚ ਬੁੱਢੇ ਬੈਲ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਸੱਦੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ.
 				वि- प्रभुॱलित करन वाला, जिस द्वारा  मउलणा हुंदा है. देखो, मउलणा. "सोई मउला जिनि जगु मउलिआ." (स्री मः १) २.  प्रफुॱलित. आनंद ख़ुश. "मेरा मन तन मउला." (वार राम २. मः ५) "जिउ बूंदहि  चात्रिक मउला." (गूज मः ५) ३. अ़. [موَلا] अथवा [موَلےٰ] संग्या- आज़ाद करन  वाला (मुक्तिदाता) करतार. "मउला खेल करे सभि आपे." (मारू अंजुली मः ५) ४.  उह ग़ुलाम, जो आज़ाद कीता गिआ है। ५. मालिक. स्वामी। ६. अदालती। ७. पंजाबी  विॱच बुॱढे बैल नूं इस लई मउला सॱदीदा है कि उह आज़ाद कीता जांदा है.
 			 				ਮਉਲਾ - maulā - मउला
 				ਵਿ- ਪ੍ਰਭੁੱਲਿਤ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ, ਜਿਸ ਦ੍ਵਾਰਾ  ਮਉਲਣਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ. ਦੇਖੋ, ਮਉਲਣਾ. "ਸੋਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗੁ ਮਉਲਿਆ." (ਸ੍ਰੀ ਮਃ ੧) ੨.  ਪ੍ਰਫੁੱਲਿਤ. ਆਨੰਦ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼. "ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਮਉਲਾ." (ਵਾਰ ਰਾਮ ੨. ਮਃ ੫) "ਜਿਉ ਬੂੰਦਹਿ  ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ ਮਉਲਾ." (ਗੂਜ ਮਃ ੫) ੩. ਅ਼. [موَلا] ਅਥਵਾ [موَلےٰ] ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ- ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕਰਨ  ਵਾਲਾ (ਮੁਕ੍ਤਿਦਾਤਾ) ਕਰਤਾਰ. "ਮਉਲਾ ਖੇਲ ਕਰੇ ਸਭਿ ਆਪੇ." (ਮਾਰੂ ਅੰਜੁਲੀ ਮਃ ੫) ੪.  ਉਹ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ, ਜੋ ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ੫. ਮਾਲਿਕ. ਸ੍ਵਾਮੀ। ੬. ਅਦਾਲਤੀ। ੭. ਪੰਜਾਬੀ  ਵਿੱਚ ਬੁੱਢੇ ਬੈਲ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਸੱਦੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ.
 				वि- प्रभुॱलित करन वाला, जिस द्वारा  मउलणा हुंदा है. देखो, मउलणा. "सोई मउला जिनि जगु मउलिआ." (स्री मः १) २.  प्रफुॱलित. आनंद ख़ुश. "मेरा मन तन मउला." (वार राम २. मः ५) "जिउ बूंदहि  चात्रिक मउला." (गूज मः ५) ३. अ़. [موَلا] अथवा [موَلےٰ] संग्या- आज़ाद करन  वाला (मुक्तिदाता) करतार. "मउला खेल करे सभि आपे." (मारू अंजुली मः ५) ४.  उह ग़ुलाम, जो आज़ाद कीता गिआ है। ५. मालिक. स्वामी। ६. अदालती। ७. पंजाबी  विॱच बुॱढे बैल नूं इस लई मउला सॱदीदा है कि उह आज़ाद कीता जांदा है.
ਪ੍ਰਭੁੱਲਿਤ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ, ਜਿਸ ਦ੍ਵਾਰਾ ਮਉਲਣਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ. ਦੇਖੋ, ਮਉਲਣਾ. "ਸੋਈ ਮਉਲਾ  ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗੁ ਮਉਲਿਆ." (ਸ੍ਰੀ ਮਃ ੧) ੨. ਪ੍ਰਫੁੱਲਿਤ. ਆਨੰਦ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼. "ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਮਉਲਾ."  (ਵਾਰ ਰਾਮ ੨. ਮਃ ੫) "ਜਿਉ ਬੂੰਦਹਿ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ ਮਉਲਾ." (ਗੂਜ ਮਃ ੫) ੩. ਅ਼. [موَلا]  ਅਥਵਾ [موَلےٰ] ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ- ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ (ਮੁਕ੍ਤਿਦਾਤਾ) ਕਰਤਾਰ. "ਮਉਲਾ ਖੇਲ ਕਰੇ  ਸਭਿ ਆਪੇ." (ਮਾਰੂ ਅੰਜੁਲੀ ਮਃ ੫) ੪. ਉਹ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ, ਜੋ ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ੫. ਮਾਲਿਕ.  ਸ੍ਵਾਮੀ। ੬. ਅਦਾਲਤੀ। ੭. ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੁੱਢੇ ਬੈਲ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਸੱਦੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ  ਉਹ ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ [


 				ਮਉਲਾ - maulā - मउला
 				ਵਿ- ਪ੍ਰਭੁੱਲਿਤ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ, ਜਿਸ ਦ੍ਵਾਰਾ  ਮਉਲਣਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ. ਦੇਖੋ, ਮਉਲਣਾ. "ਸੋਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗੁ ਮਉਲਿਆ." (ਸ੍ਰੀ ਮਃ ੧) ੨.  ਪ੍ਰਫੁੱਲਿਤ. ਆਨੰਦ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼. "ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਮਉਲਾ." (ਵਾਰ ਰਾਮ ੨. ਮਃ ੫) "ਜਿਉ ਬੂੰਦਹਿ  ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ ਮਉਲਾ." (ਗੂਜ ਮਃ ੫) ੩. ਅ਼. [موَلا] ਅਥਵਾ [موَلےٰ] ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ- ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕਰਨ  ਵਾਲਾ (ਮੁਕ੍ਤਿਦਾਤਾ) ਕਰਤਾਰ. "ਮਉਲਾ ਖੇਲ ਕਰੇ ਸਭਿ ਆਪੇ." (ਮਾਰੂ ਅੰਜੁਲੀ ਮਃ ੫) ੪.  ਉਹ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ, ਜੋ ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ੫. ਮਾਲਿਕ. ਸ੍ਵਾਮੀ। ੬. ਅਦਾਲਤੀ। ੭. ਪੰਜਾਬੀ  ਵਿੱਚ ਬੁੱਢੇ ਬੈਲ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਸੱਦੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ.
 				वि- प्रभुॱलित करन वाला, जिस द्वारा  मउलणा हुंदा है. देखो, मउलणा. "सोई मउला जिनि जगु मउलिआ." (स्री मः १) २.  प्रफुॱलित. आनंद ख़ुश. "मेरा मन तन मउला." (वार राम २. मः ५) "जिउ बूंदहि  चात्रिक मउला." (गूज मः ५) ३. अ़. [موَلا] अथवा [موَلےٰ] संग्या- आज़ाद करन  वाला (मुक्तिदाता) करतार. "मउला खेल करे सभि आपे." (मारू अंजुली मः ५) ४.  उह ग़ुलाम, जो आज़ाद कीता गिआ है। ५. मालिक. स्वामी। ६. अदालती। ७. पंजाबी  विॱच बुॱढे बैल नूं इस लई मउला सॱदीदा है कि उह आज़ाद कीता जांदा है.

Bhagat Kabir Ji is familaiar with BOTH the Islamic and Hindu Traditions and uses the WORD in its GURBANI context ...THE CREATOR..the INDEPENDENT..the One who MAKES the Earth BLOOM (BLOOMER)..etc etc.
The Word is a NOUN .


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 10, 2014)

The BLOOMER, the one who makes everything bloom, including our own inner spirit. "Bloomer" has to be right. Not only because scholars have pointed us in this direction; but also because the "bloomer" is also called Govind (Gobinda) who is the seed of the universe. From this seed everything has emerged, and continues to bloom, until the time comes to wane and die, everything except the seed Govind, as the seed is cast everywhere and is the source of continuous blooming. 

Great discussion.


----------

